# Flea & Tick Poll



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If other, please mention name. 

Reactions, please report. 

Have you found fleas/ticks on your dog when using either Advantage or Frontline?

Does bathing affect either Advantage or Frontline?


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

We use Advantage Plus, not Advantix (the Advantage plus tick treatment). The Advantage is not toxic to cats, but Advantix is. The "plus" product is also a heartworm and other type of prevention.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

We use Sentinel, which is heartworm prevention and flea control. She has had no reaction except that she does not like it... It is supposed to be flavored but she spits it out even when I try tricking her into taking it. 

I have to put it in her mouth until she swallows.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

My dogs' breeder advised me only to apply flea meds when I found evidence of them. I'd been doing it monthly (Frontline Plus) before that. Since then, I think I've only had to use Frontline once in the past couple of years!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

We don't use any.
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Used Advantage Plus, but was having to use it every 3 weeks, so vet switched them to Frontline Plus. I have been finding fleas on them since February. I also have 3 cats and use Advantage. I have 2 cats that are indoor/outdoor. I think they bring them inside and the fleas stay in. I am going to get an exterminator in the next couple of weeks to do the basement (that's where the cats stay).


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I use Frontline Plus on Jackson the minute the weather stays warm . . . we have bad ticks around here, and the first year, the Frontline worked well. So far, we have no bad reactions, but my lab broke out and itched from Advantage . . . my vet said it has more reactions.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

I am not using any more Frontline as the fleas resist now to this product, so I am using Stronghold, never had any problem with that : no flea no tick


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I use Revolution. I have found plenty of ticks on Gryff, but I can't see any way around that living in Upstate New York. What is good is that the ticks haven't hurt him. He also gets the Lyme vaccine since the ticks are so prevalent here. In fact, he went for a run through the woods at my friends house the other day and in 5 minutes of running around, I pulled 6 deer ticks off him. They are relentless here.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sentinel. No problems and have never found anything on Daisy!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Originally I used Advantage on Todd since that is what I was using on my cats but it didn't work for him and so we switched to Revolution. 
Revolution is a repellant as well as a flea killer and it absorbs into the bloodstream (won't wash off)
I also use Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth (DE) as a prevenative in the house and I haven't had to use anything on Todd this winter.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeeks, here we go again. After reading all the posts I had decided on Revolution because I was more familiar with it (my kitties). I had an appointment with Bentley today for his 3rd puppy shots, and what does the vet present to me....but Advantage Multi. I took it for a mere price of $78 for 6 month's supply (3 months with 2 pups). After getting it home and doing research on it, I am petrified to use it. He suggested I apply it at bedtime so they don't lick it off each other...but it is the "what ifs' that scare me. I hate chemicals !!!! Anybody use Advantage Multi who can either confirm or put my worries at ease. The Advantage Multi does not protect against ticks. The Revolution does. He didn't see much of a tick threat in my area, but he has not found a tick in his bed.....WE HAVE.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe ......I should do a poll on dogs who are not on Flea/Tick medication? I am still debating. We can take care of the inside of the house for fleas....just wondering what I will do when I see the fleas...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Linda, I just called my vet and told him I did not want to use the Advantage Multi. He will credit me the $78.00. Instead I placed an order for Revolution with 1800-PetMed (his suggestion). They will fax him and he will okay the prescription. The Advantage Multi contains avermectin and here were the precautions:

Ingestion of this product by dogs may cause serious adverse reactions including depression, salivation, dilated pupils, incoordination, panting, and generalized muscle tremors. In avermectin sensitive dogs,a the signs may be more severe and may include coma and death.

Supposedly safe after dried for 30 minutes. If I didn't have 2 pups who constantly lick each other I may be okay with it. Otherise, I am not willing to take the risk. The Revolution I used on very elderly felines and they never got sick or reacted to it. Even though these precautions were not labeled with Revolution, I will still separate them for about an hour before letting them in contact with each other.

Such decisions, huh? Well, I have made mine and hopefully I made a good choice. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

As an alternative to using toxic chemicals, you can make your own natural flea preventatives using ACV, essential oils, etc. Here's a link to a good article, including instructions, at Holisticdog.com


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

K-9 Advantix


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> As an alternative to using toxic chemicals, you can make your own natural flea preventatives using ACV, essential oils, etc. Here's a link to a good article, including instructions, at Holisticdog.com


Thank you Leslie.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We just started using Comfortis last month and she is due again this weekend. The only downside with it is that is doesn't work for ticks. Abby had a tick a couple of months ago that I spotted immediately and we got it off easily. We had used Frontline Plus but I didn't like the mess it made on her hair. No problems with side effects on anything we've used, though. We tried to go without using anything during the winter since we had a few freezes here but no luck - fleas evidently survive most anything here in southeast Georgia. So, we are back to all year round! The mosquitoes are already out in full force, too.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*Ut Oh...just pulled a tick off Evye*

She is on *Revolution *(her and Bentley) and just pulled a tick off from inside her ear. uke:

Okay, so does this mean Revolution is not effective ??? Fluke??? Is there such a thing as using double tick/flea prevention?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathie said:


> We just started using Comfortis last month and she is due again this weekend.


The fleas here got terrible with no winter and we used Frontline Plus. We might as well have put water on them. I resisted using Comfortis for a long time waiting to see if people had problems with it. I haven't found bad reports on it so broke down and got it a couple of weeks ago. I love it!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathie said:


> The mosquitoes are already out in full force, too.


We're in an 'exceptional' drought and 9 inches behind in rain so we haven't had to deal with mosquitoes. One good rain and oh will they break loose


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathie said:


> We just started using Comfortis last month and she is due again this weekend. The only downside with it is that is doesn't work for ticks.


So Comfortis is only a flea preventative?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's a couple of charts that rate the safety of flea/tick prevention products including herbal treatments. I guess you have to be careful with the herbal treatments too. I've been using Frontline Plus, but I'm going to try Comfortis for the first time today. I hate using these, but I'm not willing to have a flea infestation either. I'm stretching out the application to 6 weeks in the summer and 3 months during the winter. Ticks aren't a problem where I live.

http://www.greenpaws.org/_docs/GP_productlist.pdf

http://www.greenpaws.org/products.php


----------

